# question about twisted whiskerz tournament at the sandusky bay



## catfishunter (Mar 10, 2009)

Is anybody aloud to enter it or do you got to be in the club


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

anybody can enter... usually two man teams... no club fee involved...just entry fee...

boaters and bankfishers are welcome... we bankfish and have had a good time at their tournaments... hopefully i'll have my boat done by sandusky... 

http://www.twistedwhiskerz.com

go to the website... you can everything you need to know ...rules... schedule... where sign up, weigh in, launch is from... phone numbers to have with you in case something happens... great bunch of guys... even share knowledge, stories, and info on the lakes ....


----------



## catfishunter (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks Ripley i will defintley be up there


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I looked forward to that tourney for a year only to have a wedding to go to that day.......yuck! Last year was INSANE!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

last year was crazzzzy weather and there were still many really nice fish weighed in. One guy lost power in his (smallish) boat, I think it was one of the tournemant directors, and he was talking about lying in the bottom of the boat in the fetal position in the middle of the bay waiting for help! I was safely fishing from the bank! 

I'm with ya, I looked forward to it all year and now something came up and I can't do the tourney

good luck and be careful out there, it may only be the bay, but 38,000 acres of relatively shallow water is no joke in a storm


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

We came back in my 16 foot bass boat and I would say 4-6 footers were rolling us in..one wave dropped us so hard that one of my spark plug wires popped off and we ran on 2 cylinders all the way back....me and my brother were shaking...every time I looked back I thought the waves were going to come over the back of the boat but they just pushed us along..we ended up in 4th out of the money : (

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

